# Rejecting pax based on profile picture



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Does anyone else do this? Starting today, I'll start rejecting the kinda passenger that you see in the pics below. Duck lips & selfie pics gets an automatic rejection (unless they're less than 3 minutes away maybe). Late teens/early 20's daddy's princess types will NEVER tip. They're too used to having everything handed to them on a silver platter. All take and no give. Screw 'em! Oh, and one that I just gave a ride to started vaping in my car without asking or saying anything to me first. Straight up disrespectful.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I hear ya


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I'd pick her up and offer to gloss those duck lips! She gonna vape in my car without my consent, she gonna have swollen lips from my backhand. I learned a thing or two from family vacations.


----------

